# Colour issues when syncing from Lr desktop to Lr mobile!



## Amber (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi. I'm a newbie here, and relatively new to Lr and photography in general. I had been using Lr mobile for a while, just importing the jpeg images direct from my Canon camera to iPhone camera roll then into Lr mobile and editing there, then exporting back to camera roll to post on socials. Editing on the go, no problems at all.

Recently I've started using the desktop version of Lr (the updated Lr Classic CC version) on my new MacBook. I import the raw images from an external drive, edit in Lr desktop, then sync to Lr mobile to access on my iPhone.  First thing I have noticed is when viewing these edited images in Lr mobile, they look flat, the colours are muted and the brightness just isn't there. Meh.

I have searched for answers and have uncovered a minefield of info about colour management, but I thought this would be such a simple thing.  Is there a setting I am missing, either something in Lr desktop or mobile, or a setting in the iPhone or MacBook itself? It's Apple to Apple on the devices, surely the colours should view correct.

Any advise would be super appreciated. Thanks.





Operating System: Mac OS 10.12
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): New Lr CC 7.0.1


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Amber, welcome to the forum!

How do they look on your MacBook? I'd bet the brightness is turned up really high on your MacBook, but lower on your phone.


----------

